
All Winter 2016 Application AMA in one place - ramkumarceg
http://www.askmeanything.me/brands/ycombinator/?from=@
======
benologist
Putting plain text "Curated from hackernews and genius.com" is a shitty way of
attributing where you've copied every piece of content from. Every piece of
copied text has a source and context and likely discussion etc so you're
really making all those answers a bit worse by not linking to them properly.

Attributing the content to the person who copy/pasted it is also unhelpful,
who wrote the content is usually more valuable to know.

------
ramkumarceg
Every batch someone from YC does a Q&A.

Additionally YC partners give a lot of good startup advise at events, twitter
etc.

We wanted to create a wiki of all YC related Q&A. You can submit any more by
emailing askmeanything.me@gmail.com and we will have it posted with due credit
to you and the original source. Also please share any feedback. We loved
reading all of them. Hope you like it too!

